# Great Buck Steam Fair Shabbington



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more joining us at Shabbington this year so far we got as going LadyJ, Clive1821, cronkle, KeiththeBigUn, rayc,( alandsue,maybe,) Matchlock, claypigeon, Happyrunner, ICDSUN2, pepe, brillopad, gnscloz, jennie, JollyJack, sweeny, Happyjack, Val33, Larrywatters, gaspode, Knessey, macd. Grumpyb, Cheivers, thedoc, Woofer,

Jac


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more coming???


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi jacquie

we are hoping to come along but not sure if we can yet

i will let you know as soon as i can

barry (powerplus)


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ok Barry hope you can make it


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi Jacquie

i have been under the weather for a couple of days but feeling a little better now

hopefully we hope to be there later tomorrow morning

barry & julie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ok Barry hope you can make it but no to worry if you can't xx


----------

